# Apache22 libgdbm error



## ryuusoultaker (Nov 27, 2011)

recently I installed ntop-4.1.0_2 on my server, and it ask me to upgrade my gdbm into gdbm-1.9.1. But after the installation, my Apache wont start since the libgdbm replaced from libgdbm.so.3 into libgdbm.so.4, and when i try to start the apache, it show


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgdbm.so.3" not found, required by "httpd"
```

can you tell me how to solve this error? 

thank you.

best regards.

Ryuu


----------



## ryuusoultaker (Nov 27, 2011)

When I run [cmd=]ldd /usr/local/sbin/httpd[/cmd] it gives an answer 
	
	



```
/usr/local/sbin/httpd:
        libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x280da000)
        libpcre.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.0 (0x280f4000)
        libaprutil-1.so.3 => /usr/local/lib/libaprutil-1.so.3 (0x28130000)
        libdb-4.2.so.2 => /usr/local/lib/libdb-4.2.so.2 (0x2814c000)
        libgdbm.so.3 => not found (0x0)
        libexpat.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.6 (0x28220000)
        libiconv.so.3 => /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so.3 (0x28240000)
        libapr-1.so.4 => /usr/local/lib/libapr-1.so.4 (0x28336000)
        libcrypt.so.5 => /lib/libcrypt.so.5 (0x2835d000)
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x28376000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x2838b000)
```

can you tell me what should i do?


----------



## derekschrock (Nov 27, 2011)

Use portmaster or portupgrade to rebuild all ports that required libgdm.

`portmaster -r gdbm`

I wonder why there wasn't an /usr/ports/UPDATING entry for this.


----------



## ryuusoultaker (Nov 27, 2011)

*Solved*

it solved, finally i upgrade the apache into 2.2.21, and i don't see the error anymore.. but thanks for your solution


----------



## derekschrock (Nov 27, 2011)

The idea is anything else that required the .3 lib won't work either.

`pkg_info -R gdbm-1.9.1`


----------



## Lido (Dec 21, 2011)

derekschrock said:
			
		

> Use portmaster or portupgrade to rebuild all ports that required libgdm.
> 
> `portmaster -r gdbm`
> 
> I wonder why there wasn't an /usr/ports/UPDATING entry for this.



This didn't work for me. Can't start apache same error as op. When I tried `portmaster -r gdbm`:

```
[....]
===>>> Returning to check of ports depending on gdbm-1.9.1 
===>>> Launching child to reinstall php5-5.3.8

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/php5

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgdbm.so.3" not found, required by "httpd"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgdbm.so.3" not found, required by "httpd"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgdbm.so.3" not found, required by "httpd"
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for lang/php5 in background
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgdbm.so.3" not found, required by "httpd"
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/php5 from ports
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgdbm.so.3" not found, required by "httpd"
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgdbm.so.3" not found, required by "httpd"
===>>> Launching child to install www/apache13
        php5-5.3.8 >> www/apache13

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/www/apache13

        ===>>> This port is marked FORBIDDEN
        ===>>> CVE-2011-3368, no patches against this issue


        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               FORBIDDEN line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for www/apache13 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for php5-5.3.8 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```


----------



## ryuusoultaker (Dec 21, 2011)

Lido said:
			
		

> This didn't work for me. Can't start apache same error as op. When I tried `portmaster -r gdbm`:



When I update Apache into a newer version, I manually uninstall it and then install the new version of Apache.


----------



## Lido (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok, thanks. That worked for me also. apache22, *make deinstall*, *make reinstall*, now apache starts.


----------

